# Tiffany's chihuahuas



## ktj1891 (28 March 2014)

Anyone heard of this breeder. We are looking to buy from them. Want any reviews? 

Thanks


----------



## ribbons (29 March 2014)

They can certainly talk the talk.!

In my long search I looked at them and very quickly decided not to buy from them. 
Not sure if its against T&C's to elaborate, so I won't.


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 March 2014)

Their website alone would make me run a mile!  They will take your deposit via paypal without even having met you, and when you visit they have lots of chihuahua "accessories" for sale, sounds to me as they are purely in it for the money.  Sorry, probably not very helpful but I wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## ribbons (29 March 2014)

Yes they make big claims about many things including who they sell to. Then advertise on preloved, or direct from their website. A very smart marketing machine behind a glorified BYB.


----------



## Hairy Horror (29 March 2014)

Have a look on a website called Champ Dogs, it's where a lit of breeders advertise puppies for sale and a lot are reccommended by the kennel club.  Still do your research on them though.


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 March 2014)

Just to say Hairy Horror the KC do not "recommend" breeders.  They give out the Assured Breeders accreditation but there are plenty of breeders who have this who I would not go to. Having said that I agree that Champ Dogs is one of the better sites, or better still go to breed clubs and ask what breeders they recommend .


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

We have rang around all seem to sell £1000 and above and for showing and the odd one for pets but they don't go into details any further. It's been hard to fine anything ATM.


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

Can anyone advise breeders near Swindon Wiltshire. We are after long haired one!


----------



## s4sugar (29 March 2014)

A bit short notice but UK Toy Dog Championship show is on today at Stafford showground and you will be able to find decent recommendations there, otherwise contact any of these https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findaclub/breed/list.aspx?id=6150 and please don't fall for flash website with hyped up unregistered puppies that are bred purely for sale. 
You should be able to find a pet puppy from a show breeder for under a £1000 and beware anyone advertisings "rare" colours as some of these are not accepable.

BTW isn't that the site connected with the family on the Beeston sales threads?


----------



## s4sugar (29 March 2014)

Also try here -
http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/Care/Buying.php


----------



## ribbons (29 March 2014)

Take your time and be sure to get the right puppy. It took me 8 months to find mine. Not because they are not out there, they are, in the hundreds. Because it took that long to filter out the enormous amount of poor puppies offered for sale by money mad breeders.
I eventually found a really experienced chi lady who owned just four and bred a litter every 2 or 3 years, my pup is super quality, could be shown, and a fantastic temperament. She cost me £700. 
Be really really careful buying chihuahuas, there is some really awful quality and even worse quality humans selling them. 
Beware the teacup chihuahua, there is no such thing, it is the litter runt, for sale at eye watering prices with eye watering vets bills to follow.


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

Stafford is too far for us to travel short notice. We are based Swindon Wiltshire if anyone knows reputable sellers of long haired chihuahuas around £750 no more.


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

We want one this summer it's for my mums birthday. We did think Tiffanys looked reputable but does sell a lot of puppies it seems!


----------



## s4sugar (29 March 2014)

What made you think the site was respectabele as to anyone with experience it screams puppy farm.
Where are the photos of te adults? Their pedigrees? The show reports? The reasons behind breeding? There is a lot of info stolen from otehr sites and just because they talk about it doesn't mean the do it!
Compare with this breeder's site - http://www.valenchinolongcoatchihuahuas.com/Home.php

Not all about selling but extolling the virtures of their dogs and I'm sure if you phone them you would get fair advice (I don't know them just did a quick search as I haven't bought a chi for over 20 years.) You have some kosher links to follow up but don't wait for adverts as chis tend to have small litters and most puppies are booked without being advertised.


----------



## Llanali (29 March 2014)

The thing is, a reputable pup commands a good price for good reason.

If I were you, and you don't want to show, I would contact the breed club secretary. They will often point you in the right direction of good breeders with litters planned or on the ground, and you can discuss with them your budget and whether they know any pups that are not for the show ring. We "register" our plans for litters and notify the club when litters are on the ground with what we have, including the odd rare pup unlikely to make the grade etc. that way for us, they get good approved homes we check ourselves, and as a buyer, you get a reputable breeder (hopefully!) with support of the club.


----------



## Kitty B (29 March 2014)

When I had a look at the Tiffany's Chihuahuas website, my five year old daughter looked over my shoulder and asked me if it was a dog game. Not really the sort of site that makes a good impression, in my opinion. There are so many bad breeders to avoid, who are out there and in your face with fancy ads and websites, trying to reel people in and relieve them of their cash. Several years ago I considered getting a Chihuahua, but I never did find one that I felt wasn't an obvious BYB product close enough for us to travel to. Had I come across that Tiffany's website when I was looking, it would have put me right off from the moment it finished loading. To me, the Valenchino website was by far the more impressive, and told me more about their work with their breed on the first page than the entire Tiffany's website did in total... of course, I did give up after I got a load of those outfits for dogs...


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

We did a skype with Tiffany Chihuahuas and although she showed us puppy and parents something just didnt seem right. Have phoned breed club but no answer so far! Female long haired chihuahuas seem so elusive!


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 March 2014)

It's a big toy championship show today as s4sugar has said so you probably won't get much joy trying to contact people today  .  Best try tomorrow or next week.


----------



## gunnergundog (29 March 2014)

ktj1891 said:



			We want one this summer it's for my mums birthday. We did think Tiffanys looked reputable but does sell a lot of puppies it seems!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes if you want a quality, healthy pup you have to be prepared to wait.  I personally would never sell a puppy to someone who was buying it for someone else as a birthday gift unless that individual was involved in the selection/visiting process.

As above, I would avoid that website...it rings alarm bells to me.


----------



## allyp (29 March 2014)

Does have to be a pup? Swindon's Needy Dogs Rescue have got some beautiful long haired Chihuahuas that will soon be looking for a home


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

You misunderstand my mum is involved it's just we are buying it for her as her 60th birthday.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 March 2014)

£1000 for a dog?!! Blimey, the world has gone mad.


----------



## ktj1891 (29 March 2014)

I know it's crazy. We got quotes £1400-£1600 as well!


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

Just to update we now have 2 puppies. Thank you everyone!


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

You have two or have booked two? 

Where from & photos please?


----------



## PorkChop (31 March 2014)

ktj1891 said:



			Just to update we now have 2 puppies. Thank you everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, when do you pick them up?


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

Already got them from a breeder on champ dogs parents kc registered. She was actually at the show in Stafford and one of there stuffs of puppy came 3rd and qualified for crafts!


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

So are the puppies KC registered?


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

No puppies aren't as we are not showing or breeding them but parents are KC registered.


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

You've just announced a red flag & it is against champdogs rules to sell unregistered.
 It is only £15 a pup and usually means the parents are endorsed or have had too many litters.- how old are these puppies?


----------



## Possum (31 March 2014)

That was very quick! Are they littermates?


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2014)

ktj1891 said:



			No puppies aren't as we are not showing or breeding them but parents are KC registered.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. We will not be showing nor breeding from our pup - but we still bought a KC registered one. Not having a go OP, just curious as to why when parents are registered the pups wouldn't be. It seems to make a fallacy of the whole pedgree and breeding process.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

It doesn't matter to us that they are not KC registered. The parents were pedigree and registered.


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 March 2014)

Generally amymay the reason for pups not to be KC registered when the parents are is because the KC would refuse to register them.  This could be either because one or both the parents have an endorsement on their papers saying they can't be bred from,  or the bitch has had the maximum number of litters allowed.  I hope your pups are okay OP (and ideally not from the same litter) but wish you had come back and asked for a bit more advice.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 March 2014)

Just out of interest have you bought one for your Mum and one for yourself?  Also, without wishing to pry do you still live at home - as in will the pups be brought up together or separately?  Also, if together, what sex are they?

Must admit that my estimation of Champdogs has gone down.  

PS  Sorry to have misunderstood earlier and glad that your Mum was involved in the selection process!


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

Sorry I didn't realise champ dogs weren't that reliable. We bought from someone we thought was reputable and also recommended by a friend in the showing world. Both puppies are healthy not from same little. One short haired and one long haired. Both my mums and will be brought up together we also have two other dogs. I just wanted advise. Of tiffanys or recommendations for reputable breeders. We have them now and what's done is done. Maybe not what others do but I was led to believe they wouldn't need to be registered.


----------



## ribbons (31 March 2014)

Whoops, unregistered pups from registered parents. !!!!!!!
Alarm bells to me. Probably due to over bred bitch.
When I was looking, I phoned after pups who weren't registered even though both parents were, just to ask the question, why.
She told me, they are being sold as pets, so to keep the cost down to customers with no interest in breeding or showing we didn't go to the expense of registering as we would have to pass that cost on. These pups were priced at £850.
When I told her I was familiar with pedigree dog registration and it cost £15 per pup, I suggested they couldn't be registered because the bitch had had too many litters. She put the phone down on me after delivering a torrent of filthy language.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

ribbons said:



			Whoops, unregistered pups from registered parents. !!!!!!!
Alarm bells to me. Probably due to over bred bitch.
When I was looking, I phoned after pups who weren't registered even though both parents were, just to ask the question, why.
She told me, they are being sold as pets, so to keep the cost down to customers with no interest in breeding or showing we didn't go to the expense of registering as we would have to pass that cost on. These pups were priced at £850.
When I told her I was familiar with pedigree dog registration and it cost £15 per pup, I suggested they couldn't be registered because the bitch had had too many litters. She put the phone down on me after delivering a torrent of filthy language.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know this and this was what we were told pretty much too. It sounded like a reasonable reason to me and suggested that they were protecting their puppies. Nothing can be done now and we are happy with them so will enjoy them regardless.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 March 2014)

ktj1891.....am glad that the pups are from different litters.  Are they the same age though?  Also, what sex are they both?
You've obviously got experience as you have other dogs, but I would never sell litter siblings or pups of the same age from different litters to the same home.  It is said (yes, I know!) that you need to spend twice the time with EACH dog individually as the pups spend together!!  So, for every hour they interact alone together you need to spend two hours with each pup separately!!  Otherwise, they will bond more with each other than with you....or your Mum!

OK....I'm coming at this from having working gundogs but the principle is still true in order to produce an all rounded, sane, happy pet.

I am hoping that you have not got two bitches.....or????


----------



## ribbons (31 March 2014)

Ok, yes it's done now and I'm sure these two have fell on their feet and will have long lives in a loving home.
Sadly not many people understand the KC reg system and that there are excellent reasons behind it. I've worked a lot in whippet and IG rescue and some of the poor little bitches I've witnessed is heartbreaking. It was wonderful when they brought in the breeding restrictions, unfortunately the results have been far less wonderful than we'd hoped for. Simply because generally people don't know the facts and believe what unscrupulous breeders tell them. 
Enjoy the puppies, love them lots, and please please spread the word now that you know.
 NEVER EVER buy unregistered pedigree puppies. It will always be because the breeders are breeding from dogs they shouldn't be.


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			Generally amymay the reason for pups not to be KC registered when the parents are is because the KC would refuse to register them.  This could be either because one or both the parents have an endorsement on their papers saying they can't be bred from,  or the bitch has had the maximum number of litters allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MM for explaining that to me. Good to know.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

ribbons said:



			Ok, yes it's done now and I'm sure these two have fell on their feet and will have long lives in a loving home.
Sadly not many people understand the KC reg system and that there are excellent reasons behind it. I've worked a lot in whippet and IG rescue and some of the poor little bitches I've witnessed is heartbreaking. It was wonderful when they brought in the breeding restrictions, unfortunately the results have been far less wonderful than we'd hoped for. Simply because generally people don't know the facts and believe what unscrupulous breeders tell them. 
Enjoy the puppies, love them lots, and please please spread the word now that you know.
 NEVER EVER buy unregistered pedigree puppies. It will always be because the breeders are breeding from dogs they shouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...

I believe and understand all your saying. If we had know we wouldn't have bought them but believed the reasonings. Live and learn but the pups will be well cared for. We did see mum as she did look happy and healthy. 

We have all bitches again mums choice, but the girls we have ATM and very chilled out 12 year old parson- my girl, 6 year old yorkshire and now the two pups. There's a weeks age between them.


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2014)

......but I would never sell litter siblings or pups of the same age from different litters to the same home.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, when we went to see the litter from which we got Daisy, I wanted to bring home two. Breeder refused and would only allow us the one. Thank God! One is plenty of work.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 March 2014)

ktj1891 said:



			We have all bitches again mums choice, but the girls we have ATM and very chilled out 12 year old parson- my girl, 6 year old yorkshire and now the two pups. There's a weeks age between them.
		
Click to expand...

Bitches can and do live harmoniously together - especially when there is a good age difference as per with your parson and yorkie.  HOWEVER, it is relatively common for two bitches of the same age (which to all intent and purposes your pups are) to start scrapping when they get to adolescence/breeding age.  The old saying is that 'dogs fight for breeding rights and bitches fight for breathing rights'.  Once a pair of bitches have started it is often impossible to trust them alone together again and it often ends up with one or the other being rehomed as most homes are not well set up to keep two dogs permanently apart.

I am telling you this, not to rain on your parade, but so that you are well prepared and can look for the little signs in advance and seek advice when/if appropriate.

In the meantime, enjoy your pups!


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

Surely you saw two Mums? Did you see either dad?
Did you get pedigrees?


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

We saw both mums and one dad. Papers were being sent to is today.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 March 2014)

ktj1891 said:



			Papers were being sent to is today.
		
Click to expand...

Err....what papers?  Thought you said that they weren't KC regd??  Tbh anything other than KC papers aren't worth the paper their written on so I wouldn't lose any sleep if they don't turn up.  They can be a work of complete fiction....not saying that yours are, but am aware of cases in the past where this has been so.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

No sorry just their pedigree.


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

No vaccinations ?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 March 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			Generally amymay the reason for pups not to be KC registered when the parents are is because the KC would refuse to register them.  This could be either because one or both the parents have an endorsement on their papers saying they can't be bred from,  or the bitch has had the maximum number of litters allowed.  I hope your pups are okay OP (and ideally not from the same litter) but wish you had come back and asked for a bit more advice.
		
Click to expand...

Or in the case of chis, because they're merle so can't be registered? I wouldn't touch unregistered dogs ever again, and certainly not without thorough health tests with good scores. There is no (good) reason why pups from KC parents can't be registered and if they're not, it is definitely dodgy.

Re vaccs, I'd rather not have any in case my vet doesn't have the same brand as the original.


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2014)

Chihuahuas are generally kept with the breeder until around 12 weeks so they go fully vaccinated.


----------



## ester (31 March 2014)

I hope you enjoy your pups OP and that we get some pics , it does seem sad that this breeder has two bitches producing unregistered litters so have probably had too many litter.


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 March 2014)

amymay said:



			Funnily enough, when we went to see the litter from which we got Daisy, I wanted to bring home two. Breeder refused and would only allow us the one. Thank God! One is plenty of work.
		
Click to expand...

Most decent breeders will refuse to let 2 from the same litter go to one home.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 March 2014)

For anyone that wants to see them meet Bambi and Xena!


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2014)

Cute as hell!


----------



## ribbons (31 March 2014)

Scrumptious. 
I've always had hounds, mostly whippets. After two dog less years I needed a tiny dog, in order to take to work with me. I decided to have a chihuahua and am delighted with my little girl. She is beautifully behaved, super friendly with people and other dogs, and wonderful company.

Your mum is going to have so much fun loving those two little treasures, and they will give so much love back.

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gunnergundog (1 April 2014)




----------



## PorkChop (1 April 2014)

Too cute


----------



## UnaB (2 April 2014)

Hello,

Firstly, it is very common for Chihuahua puppies to be sold unregistered if they are not show quality, even from the very best breeders.  It safeguards the lines and avoids unsuitable puppies being put in the show ring.  Its not something I've seen so commonly in other breeds, but an awful lot of the chi breeders do this so that wouldn't concern me too much.

I don't agree with selling two pups from the same litter - of any breed - to the same home.  So that's disappointing to hear.  And those puppies do look very young.

Shame I didn't see this thread sooner as I am always being told on FB about breeders unable to sell their pups, and for a L/C puppy to a pet home you can usually get them for under £500.

But, congrats on the new additions and I hope all is well with them 


(Oh, and on the original topic - Tiffany Chihuahuas are a well known puppy farm within the Chihuahua breed and ask extortionate prices for pups of poorer quality that you would get as last pick in most reputable breeders litters!!!  STAY CLEAR!!!)


----------



## ester (2 April 2014)

Off topic but Una did you go to crufts this year? did I miss the pics?


----------



## UnaB (2 April 2014)

Yes, did go but sadly no pictures this year as I had that awful cold that's been going around and was feeling like I was dying all weekend!!!  Not great results for us either!


----------



## ktj1891 (2 April 2014)

UnaB said:



			Hello,

Firstly, it is very common for Chihuahua puppies to be sold unregistered if they are not show quality, even from the very best breeders.  It safeguards the lines and avoids unsuitable puppies being put in the show ring.  Its not something I've seen so commonly in other breeds, but an awful lot of the chi breeders do this so that wouldn't concern me too much.

I don't agree with selling two pups from the same litter - of any breed - to the same home.  So that's disappointing to hear.  And those puppies do look very young.

Shame I didn't see this thread sooner as I am always being told on FB about breeders unable to sell their pups, and for a L/C puppy to a pet home you can usually get them for under £500.

But, congrats on the new additions and I hope all is well with them 


(Oh, and on the original topic - Tiffany Chihuahuas are a well known puppy farm within the Chihuahua breed and ask extortionate prices for pups of poorer quality that you would get as last pick in most reputable breeders litters!!!  STAY CLEAR!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for different view point. They are from different litters- not sisters.


----------



## UnaB (2 April 2014)

Ok, well as its generally not the done thing to have multiple litters at the same time (most good breeders have a litter to keep a pup to show themselves), I shall reword it:

"I don't agree with selling two pups - of any breed - to the same home."

It can cause a LOT of problems to the puppies, and especially the new owners, as the puppies get older so is not at all advisable.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 April 2014)

I know it's not the done thing and I freely admit that the youngsters were hard work, but I would always look to repeat the litter mates puppies having done it twice now. I can't understand people getting one of each sex, tho. I imagine I'd have a problem in future as I'd be looking only at assured KC breeders.


----------



## ribbons (3 April 2014)

UnaB, could you elaborate on your reasoning for not registering eligible puppies, (any breed really)
The reason of preventing unsuitable puppies into the show ring seems a bit thin to me.
Surely if the dog is unsuitable it won't get past its first or second show.
Far more important, in my opinion, is the fact that if the pups are registered then the mother has not been churning out litter after litter as a money making machine.
Chihuahuas are a very popular breed at the moment, and there are literally hundreds of people breeding very poor quality puppies, sometimes even crossbreds and selling them to unsuspecting customers with a nonsense excuse for them not being registered.
If 'responsible' breeders are failing to register puppies to keep them out of the show ring then I despair.
If a puppy is really poor quality the breeder should be taking responsibility for their own and not selling that pup. If its simply not show quality but a healthy pet pup, then as I said, the show ring will soon sort that out. As for safeguarding blood lines, nothing stops the buyer breeding from it anyway, and selling pups, again unregistered. It just helps to safeguard the breeders reputation, !!!!!
If breeder really doesn't want their pet stock bred on, keep them until they can be neutered and then sell at pet only prices, or there is the option of registering with exclusions.
When I was looking, not one seller of non registered pups was prepared to show me parents reg papers, only pedigrees. So I didn't know if non reg of pups was due to over breeding or exclusions. Not that either is acceptable. 
Until purchasers of pedigree pups refuse to buy anything unregistered, the problem will continue to grow. The fact that so called responsible breeders are doing it really angers me.
I spend half my life explaining to prospective purchasers why registration is vital, not just for the good of the individual puppy, but for the various breeds generally.
If you won't put your name to it, you shouldn't have bred it. Of course the unexpected lesser quality pup crops up, but its the breeders responsibility to stop it being bred on. That is not done by selling it unregistered.


----------



## Clodagh (3 April 2014)

A good point, Ribbons. I would never buy an unregistered pedigree pup and have also always appreciated being given he third degree by any breeders we contact.

OP - I wish you lots of fun with those two, so cute!


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 April 2014)

A really good post Ribbons.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 April 2014)

The puppies looks adorable *ktj1891*, and I hope your mother will be happy with them. 




cinnamontoast said:



			I know it's not the done thing and I freely admit that the youngsters were hard work, but I would always look to repeat the litter mates puppies having done it twice now. I can't understand people getting one of each sex, tho. I imagine I'd have a problem in future as I'd be looking only at assured KC breeders.
		
Click to expand...

Even though it doesn't always goes wrong when someone buys two puppies/dogs at the same time, in general, I still do not think that it is a good idea for most dog owners. It works for some, but it isn't always easy to housebreak one puppy, and teaching it the everyday basic obedience most people wants their dogs to know (= walk nicely on a leash, come to recall, that only because furniture may have wooden details it does not make them gnaw toys etc). If you then buy two at the same time (from the same or different litters), there is even more things to think about. 

E.g. I've known an experienced dog owner who thought that after many years of dog owning, she knew enough to buy two puppies at once, and everything went well, or so she thought for about 10 or 11 years. Then one of the bitches got ill and died, and only then did the owner realise how dependent on each other her two bitches had been, and how little importance she herself was to her bitches when they were two. The remaining bitch had to relearn almost everything, how to walk down stairs without her sister, going for walks alone with only the owner, seeing and meeting things/humans/other dogs etc without her sister, being alone in a back room at her owner's work (with only a closed gate between that room and the store), to respond to recall without her sister... 

If I hypothetically had bought two puppies at the same time when I bought my first puppy 1990, I'm sure that I would have been overwhelmed by the situation, and I doubt that the end result would have been satisfying. 
When I took a litter from Jonna 2008, I did not do as I had planned, without kept both the female puppies, and admittedly, I didn't feel that it was too difficult, but it is still not something that I plan to do again. Besides the usual "work" with housebreaking the puppies, teaching them to walk nicely on a leash etc, I made sure to some days take them out for separate walks, take them places on their own, train them on their own, and did what I could, to make sure that they listen to me and not just look at their sister/mother and do what they do. 

I'm so glad that I made sure that they can do things on their own, because when she was 2 or 3 years old, Beata managed to eat something unsuitable out on a walk, had to have an operation and spent about 3 days with the veterinary. Judging by what the staff said, Beata behaved nicely and was okay with being away from her mother and sister, and the two at home seemed okay with her being away, at the most only a little puzzled by her absence. I dread to think about the possible extra difficulties which could have occurred, if they had been allowed to grow up being inseparable from each other and/or their mother.


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2014)

I have recently had a litter and plan to keep more than one - it's the reason I had a litter.

Mine are gundogs and I am in the lucky position that I have time to train each of my dogs seperately every day if I wish - I already have five adults.  As anything, with forward planning and common sense it can work.


----------



## Patterdale (3 April 2014)

We had sheepdog litter sisters once, couldn't decide between them. We sold one half broken  and kept the better one. 
They were both good dogs though and the one that was sold is a good worker now. 

I think it depends on your set up and the dog. I wouldn't do it with pets.


----------



## Esquine (2 April 2015)

ribbons said:



			Yes they make big claims about many things including who they sell to. Then advertise on preloved, or direct from their website. A very smart marketing machine behind a glorified BYB.
		
Click to expand...

We had a similar nightmare experience when we visited Tiffany's Chihuahuas, they said they were the best in the UK. There were Chihuahuas EVERYWHERE! It was like a farm, they accused us of wasting their time when we said that we'd decided "to wait" (run away).

It felt like some sort of romanian/polish mafia, i'm not sure but they might actually be importing chihuahuas from abroad also.

Purely in it for the money, aggressive, pushy, abusive, they kept saying that if we went to any other breeder that they would be inferior and their puppies worthless, they seem to try and scare people into purchasing from them :'(

tl;dr  BEWARE!!
Tiffany's Chihuahuas are absolutely despicable people

http://www.tiffany-chihuahuas.com/


----------



## Esquine (2 April 2015)

UnaB said:



			Hello,

Firstly, it is very common for Chihuahua puppies to be sold unregistered if they are not show quality, even from the very best breeders.  It safeguards the lines and avoids unsuitable puppies being put in the show ring.  Its not something I've seen so commonly in other breeds, but an awful lot of the chi breeders do this so that wouldn't concern me too much.

I don't agree with selling two pups from the same litter - of any breed - to the same home.  So that's disappointing to hear.  And those puppies do look very young.

Shame I didn't see this thread sooner as I am always being told on FB about breeders unable to sell their pups, and for a L/C puppy to a pet home you can usually get them for under £500.

But, congrats on the new additions and I hope all is well with them 


(Oh, and on the original topic - Tiffany Chihuahuas are a well known puppy farm within the Chihuahua breed and ask extortionate prices for pups of poorer quality that you would get as last pick in most reputable breeders litters!!!  STAY CLEAR!!!)
		
Click to expand...

could not agree more! We visited and they were so pushy, we felt as though we were threatened, literally they attempted to force us into buying from them and in the process slandered every other breeder in the entire country


----------



## Esquine (2 April 2015)

Their new prices are in excess of £2000


----------



## Esquine (2 April 2015)

They wanted over £2000 for a blue girl - is there anyway we can report them>?


----------



## Esquine (2 April 2015)

Hey what are the beeston sales threads?
Our impression of the family was as a russian mafia, they were abusive, destructive, aggressive and pushy and had nothing but bad to say after we changed our mind and said that we were no longer interested.


----------



## Bellasophia (2 April 2015)

Walk away...no run away,fast.
Go to a reputable breeder on the UK registered breeder sites...start with champdogs.


----------



## NellRosk (2 April 2015)

That website has made me feel sick. They deliver puppies anywhere in the country and also courier them ABROAD. Breaks my heart the image of a tiny little puppy leaving it's littermates and being 'couriered' to another country.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

I really wish I had seen this thread before I purchased a Pomeranian from Tiffany Chihuahua. I bought a four month old Snow White Pomeranian for £5000 on the 12th July 2017. The owner of the company Elena Katerova delivered the Pomeranian for another £450 a couple of days later! To cut a long story very short, the dog was eight months old and all the advertising material they used online was taken of the dog before it was imported to the UK from Russia. In reality the dog was cream in colour, had heavily stained eyes and this stain had transferred to the dogs paws. It also had two very large matts behind its ears, they were larger than fifty pence pieces! All superficial I thought and something I can deal with over time. I then noticed its right leg had been shaved and its other legs were made to look similar. I contacted the seller to ask why this was and she told me the leg had been shaved as it needed an x-ray as it had sprained its leg socialising with other dogs. I found out from her vet that this was far from the truth, it had badly broken its leg on the 31st May and had an operation on the 1st June at Liverpool University to have an implant fitted. It was on cage rest for six weeks and no sooner was  this rest period up they sold the dog to me. They did not even take the dog back for a follow up x-ray to see if the implant was okay, which troubled the surgeon who noted exercise should be follow by his plan as if the implant moved the consequences would mean further surgery or amputation.

I paid via PayPal as all their dogs payment is requested this way. As the seller refused to help or significantly reduce the price due to my ongoing vet costs that are not covered on insurance. Ms Katerova told me that was the price and in her experience the dog would have no further trouble as she had it walking around two weeks after surgery and it was not even limping!! I called PayPal to get the payment reversed, surely they could do this as the dog is significantly NOT as described. PayPal closed my case in the buyers favour as they do not cover livestock. Luckily most of my payment hit my current account as a Direct Debit and the bank reversed the payment and refunded me.

So now I have a Pomeranian the I have not paid for. The seller refuses to reduce the price and legally I have to return the dog. The courier is coming Monday/tomorrow to collect my ten year old daughters much loved pet, it was a gift to her for her hard work studying for her 11+. This dear Pomeranian has now been with us eight weeks. We would love to keep her but our solicitor says we do not own her and as we cannot agree a reduced price with Tiffany Chihuahua we have to return her.

Since our terrible experience I have heard nothing but bad things about this seller, from fellow breeders, other professionals and buyers. I would highly recommend anyone thinking of purchasing an imported over priced dog from them to think twice and do your research. This company has trouble selling their dogs due to the extortionate prices charged and their reputation. They also advertise on Pets4homes and Preloved pets where they do not sell! This has been a terrible heart breaking experience for us. I hope sharing this will help others.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

I really wish I had seen this thread before I purchased a Pomeranian from Tiffany Chihuahua. I bought a four month old Snow White Pomeranian for £5000 on the 12th July 2017. The owner of the company Elena Katerova delivered the Pomeranian for another £450! To cut a long story very short, the dog was eight months old and all the advertising material they used online was taken of the dog before it was imported to the UK from Russia. In reality the dog was cream in colour, had heavily stained eyes and this stain had transferred to the dogs paws. All superficial I thought and something I can deal with over time. I then noticed its right leg had been shaved and its other legs were made to look similar. I contacted the seller to ask why this was and she told me it had been shaved as it needed an x-ray as it had sprained its leg socialising with other dogs. I found out from her vet that this was far from the truth, it had badly broken its leg on the 31st May and had an operation on the 1st June at Liverpool University to have an implant fitted. It was on cage rest for six weeks and no sooner this rest was up they sold the dog to me. They did not even take it back for a follow up x-ray to see if the implant was okay.

I paid via PayPal as all their dogs payment is requested this was. As the seller refused to help or significantly reduce the price due to my ongoing vet costs that are not covered on insurance. Ms Katerova told me that was the price and in her experience the dog would have no further trouble as she had it walking around two weeks after surgery and it was not even limping!! I called PayPal to get the payment reversed, surely they could do this as the dog is significantly NOT as described. PayPal closed the case in the buyers favour as they do not cover livestock. Luckily most of my payment hit my current account as a Direct Debit and the bank reversed the payment and refunded me.

So now I have a Pomeranian the I have not paid for. The seller refuses to reduce the price and legally I have to return the dog. The courier is coming Monday/tomorrow to collect my ten year old daughter much loved pet. She has now been with us eight weeks. We would love to keep her but our solicitor says we do not own her and as we cannot agree a reduced price with Tiffany Chihuahua we have to return it.

Since our terrible experience I have heard nothing but bad things about this seller, from fellow breeders, other professionals and buyers. I would highly recommend anyone thinking of purchasing an imported over priced dog from them to think twice. They also sell on Pets4homes and Preloved as they have trouble selling the dogs at these inflated prices. This has been a terrible heart breaking experience for us.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

JaneMar - I am so soprry about your experience and the poor dog, and poor daughter, but really buying the way you did entirely supports the puppy farm trade. Please do some research.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			JaneMar - I am so soprry about your experience and the poor dog, and poor daughter, but really buying the way you did entirely supports the puppy farm trade. Please do some research.
		
Click to expand...

I did do research and my searches did not turn anything up at the time. Lets just say I am older and wiser! I just wish to warn others. Warning others is more important to me that receiving negative comments for a mistake I made.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 September 2017)

Bloody hell that's more than a two year old car cost me.
We do more research into cars and mobile phones than we do a family pet 
So sorry for your daughter and the poor dog


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

I am putting as much information as I can online about this.  Tiffany Chihauhau pay for hundreds of great reviews on https://kudobuzz.com/ which I read before buying and I spoke to a previous purchaser.  I left a negative review on Kudobuzz about my experience and it was removed.   How are people to warn others if they control reviews this way. It makes me sick. I found this thread on a search engine and wanted to add my experience.  No one buys from a puppy farmer knowingly and this company are very savvy with regards to marketing.  If people like me do not stand up and leave reviews they will never be stopped. I can take the negative comments on my mistake what I cannot take is what this company are doing and continue to do.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 September 2017)

Another huge red flag would be the asking price. No one should ever think it is normal to pay £5k for a pet dog.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Another huge red flag would be the asking price. No one should ever think it is normal to pay £5k for a pet dog.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no. To purchase a pedigree white Pomeranian that is true to breed you are looking upwards of £2500/3000. These dogs are not cheap and dogs of show quality can be much more. I agree with your red flag comment but to others the price would make a buyer think they were purchasing a dog of excellent quality. This company or puppy farm should I say even have a Pomeranian for sale at the moment for £8500! Utterly ridiculous...


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 September 2017)

Wow. I can't actually believe people would pay that. I am involved in showing and sports/performance dogs (different breed) competing internationally and no way would they cost even half of that as pups even from generations of fully health tested/qualified parents.

ETA What is it that the purchaser is actually paying 'for'? Health tests on a parent would cost a couple of hundred quid max. This isn't a working breed so no outlay on travel, training, titling there. Not a large breed so not eating the breeder out of house and home. It just smacks of profiteering. I don't care how cute or rare a dog is, I'm not going to pay for someone else's new conservatory or to sit on their bum all day making money off dogs.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Wow. I can't actually believe people would pay that. I am involved in showing and sports/performance dogs (different breed) competing internationally and no way would they cost even half of that as pups even from generations of fully health tested/qualified parents.

ETA What is it that the purchaser is actually paying 'for'? Health tests on a parent would cost a couple of hundred quid max. This isn't a working breed so no outlay on travel, training, titling there. Not a large breed so not eating the breeder out of house and home. It just smacks of profiteering. I don't care how cute or rare a dog is, I'm not going to pay for someone else's new conservatory or to sit on their bum all day making money off dogs.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with you.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 September 2017)

Im really sorry to read this, poor dog , they will now probably sell it on to some unsuspecting person, cant believe how they are getting away with charging these ridiculous prices

The only suggestion for you is and I hope someone can find the link but someone in the media was advertising for peoples stories in buying from puppy farm, your story sounds ideal. I will have a look for you but if anyone else in the meantime can find it and share on here that would be great.


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 September 2017)

I'm really sorry you (and especially this poor puppy) have gone through this nightmare.  

While there are some comments here that have sounded rather negative toward you, I think it's just frustration that you have found out the hard way what others have known, or common sense tells us.  

I have poodles, which I show. I cringe when I see people who pay well over the odds for something like a "rare blue merle poodle of show quality!" because as a poodle enthusiast, I know this to be a completely false statement.  

Could you love a dog that is to breed type of ordinary color? Of course you can.  

I think you are very brave to have posted this - and if you don't mind can I please share it?  I think there are many others that can learn from this.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 September 2017)

RIP OFF BRITAIN ###
We have been asked to post this message on our page. We know many of you have been ripped off by on line puppy sellers so here is your chance to bite back 
"My name is Rebecca Collins and I'm a researcher on the BBC consumer advice programme, Rip off Britain.
We are currently producing a story about the regulation of selling pets online, and how misleading adverts by breeders are leading pet owners to end up with unhealthy, or much older/younger dogs than advertised. Needless to say, the consequences of this behaviour are awful for both the owner and dog.
I am hoping to speak to dog owners who have been affected by this to help with my research, with the aim of raising awareness to this malpractice, and offer advice to our viewers if they're looking to buy a puppy. Could anybody here help with my research at all? Do get in touch! My work number is 01613 358 415.
Many thanks,



Op its worth giving this lady a ring, you have nothing to lose and if they can highlight this then  the word will get out there about these people and hopefully stopping other people from making the same mistakes.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

PucciNPoni said:



			I'm really sorry you (and especially this poor puppy) have gone through this nightmare.  

While there are some comments here that have sounded rather negative toward you, I think it's just frustration that you have found out the hard way what others have known, or common sense tells us.  

I have poodles, which I show. I cringe when I see people who pay well over the odds for something like a "rare blue merle poodle of show quality!" because as a poodle enthusiast, I know this to be a completely false statement.  

Could you love a dog that is to breed type of ordinary color? Of course you can.  

I think you are very brave to have posted this - and if you don't mind can I please share it?  I think there are many others that can learn from this.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very happy for you to share this.  I am so desperate to stop this puppy farm and ones like it.  Elena Katerova's replies to me have been shocking, she has even threatened to leave bad reviews about my business online. My business has nothing to do with this purchase, or animals and she has never used it.

Thank you for the supportive comments, I really do appreciate them.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im really sorry to read this, poor dog , they will now probably sell it on to some unsuspecting person, cant believe how they are getting away with charging these ridiculous prices

The only suggestion for you is and I hope someone can find the link but someone in the media was advertising for peoples stories in buying from puppy farm, your story sounds ideal. I will have a look for you but if anyone else in the meantime can find it and share on here that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. They are sending a courier tomorrow to collect her but I really do not want to let her go.  My solicitor tells me, as the bank have refunded the money and we no longer own her. Bella is the sweetest little Pomeranian.  Elena Katerova has told me she already has another buyer who she has informed of her leg injury and is still willing to pay £5000, so why should she sell her to me for less. Her words! Vile woman.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

Dobiegirl said:



			RIP OFF BRITAIN ###
We have been asked to post this message on our page. We know many of you have been ripped off by on line puppy sellers so here is your chance to bite back 
"My name is Rebecca Collins and I'm a researcher on the BBC consumer advice programme, Rip off Britain.
We are currently producing a story about the regulation of selling pets online, and how misleading adverts by breeders are leading pet owners to end up with unhealthy, or much older/younger dogs than advertised. Needless to say, the consequences of this behaviour are awful for both the owner and dog.
I am hoping to speak to dog owners who have been affected by this to help with my research, with the aim of raising awareness to this malpractice, and offer advice to our viewers if they're looking to buy a puppy. Could anybody here help with my research at all? Do get in touch! My work number is 01613 358 415.
Many thanks,



Op its worth giving this lady a ring, you have nothing to lose and if they can highlight this then  the word will get out there about these people and hopefully stopping other people from making the same mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

I have inboxed you my mobile number.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 September 2017)

A heartbreaking decision for you, what a vile woman she sounds, Im hoping if you can ring this Rebecca she might be able to help in the short term.. Is it possible to put the courier off for a day or 2 saying youve been called away unexpectedly and giving another date as being more suitable. I realise you may be delaying the inevitable but at least it may give time for others to help.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

Yes I think that is a good option, as you say even if it is delaying the inevitable!

This is a little video I took of Bella playing with my older daughters kitten Charlie.  They get on so well, as you can see. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKxC0A6SEXc


----------



## puppyalert (3 September 2017)

Hi JanMar, Reading your account of the situation you have found yourself in is unfortunate and traumatic both for your puppy who has prior to arriving in your home suffered enough trauma to last a lifetime and now the risk of returning to the seller. In addition to this the upset to yourself and your daughter.
My advise would be to delay of the pre arranged pick up of the puppy until you have spoken to Consumer Direct 08454 04 05 06 they open at 8am in the morning. Under normal circumstances had some one contacted me having purchased a puppy with the consequences that you have detailed in your message I would advice the same to contact Consumer Direct with a view to seeking redress through your local Small Claims Court under the Sale of Goods Act 1979.  By following this route (as puppies have the classification of a a commodity the same as a washing machine that was faulty or mis-described) under consumer law there is no difference from the purchasers point of view and the seller has to comply. The case would be heard in your local Small Claims Court.  Ommitting in your case for a moment the fact that you have had your money returned everything else would stand you in a good position to win the case and keep your puppy.  However, the problem is you have the money returned by the bank but not by the seller I do not know for that reason if that makes difference.  On the surface it does as you have in your possession a puppy that you have not paid for but the puppy that you have is not the puppy your thought you were purchasing and in addition you have incurred extra veterinary costs.  The puppy suffered a broken leg and was operated on and as I understand from what you wrote this was not disclosed to you prior to you taking possession of your puppy. This is where Trading Standards through Consumer Direct should be able to advise you further as to whether it would make a difference even though you have had the purchase price of the puppy returned.  Seems very unfair after 8 weeks for the seller to not come to some agreement re a lower cost for puppy as they were wrong in the first place in being dishonest with you over the condition of the puppy that they sold you.  Consumer Direct I think is your only option for advice under the circumstances that I can think of at the moment if I can think of anything else I will come back on here.  Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## JaneMar (3 September 2017)

I just cannot let her go. My stomach has been in knots all day at the thought of her going. Her condition is so much better since she has been with us an she is very much part of the family.  Thank you for the Consumer Direct number I will call it in the morning. She will have to fight me in court!


----------



## {97702} (3 September 2017)

£5k!!!!!!  Wow - incredible!!!!  I am sorry you have had such a rubbish experience JM   I do hope you win your battle and are able to keep her, sounds like she needs a loving kind home


----------



## DabDab (3 September 2017)

Wow, what an awful situation. Also think £5k for a dog is mad....

Definitely try to postpone courier and get some further advice - you don't really have a dog you haven't paid for at all, as I assume that they haven't refunded you for the vetinary treatment or the exorbitant £450 delivery charge


----------



## GirlFriday (3 September 2017)

See, whilst I have a lot of sympathy for you having been delivered a dog that you didn't want the thing is you now *do* want it. And given that you have been refunded the purchase price in full I don't really see that it is fair for you to keep the dog.

I'd either pay the price (which is a stupid amount of money but, then, it would have been a stupid amount of money for the dog you did want so you can presumably afford it) or send the dog back asap.

Fighting in court is pretty distasteful and guarantees nobody a fair outcome except the lawyers. Least of all the dog. Or the daughter.

Think of it like a horse failing a vetting (on something owner knew about but didn't mention) and  then seller declining to reduce price. Buyer then has option to pay or walk away.

I'd either take a punt on dog now being fine (ask your vet about this?) and keep it paying asking price (potentially less the vet fees relating to the pre-existing injury, but do check with your lawyer/other advisers on that) or send it back asap and get daughter a new mutt from somewhere you can view it first.


----------



## ester (3 September 2017)

I'm surprised that your bank refunded you for an item you had in your possession - I thought they only did that for items/services not received, not 'not as described' cases. I do also wonder if the fact that the seller has not refunded makes a difference then?


----------



## DabDab (3 September 2017)

ester said:



			I'm surprised that your bank refunded you for an item you had in your possession - I thought they only did that for items/services not received, not 'not as described' cases. I do also wonder if the fact that the seller has not refunded makes a difference then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was surprised by that too - I know that credit card companies will, so maybe there's some banks who offer the same level of protection these days....?


----------



## ester (3 September 2017)

Banks will do chargeback too but I am just a bit surprised in this circumstance.


----------



## JenJohn (7 September 2017)

JaneMar, thank you so much for sharing your terrible experience on this forum. I can only imagine the grief and anxiety you must be going through. I truly hope that the efforts you are going to will prevent others falling into the same trap that you did. 
It's easy to say that with more research you would have acted differently but sadly you were the victim of professional scammers who spend a great deal of time manipulating social media on an industrial scale. 
Please stay strong and don't be put off by their threats and intimidation, they do have a policy that attack is the best form of defence when challenged as they have a lot at stake. Over the years, with the help of programmes such as 'Rogue Traders' etc. awareness of the 'UK' puppy farming industry is rising but sadly there is still more to do. 
In your case I really worry about the breeding conditions of puppies from Russia, the way it was transported and how the poor thing managed to break it's leg in the first place. There are clearly economic reasons why Elena and her mother choose to source their dogs abroad rather than breed them in the U.K. as their website claims. 
On the subject of Elena and her delightful mother, you may be interested to Google the Daily Mail article from September 2014 when this pair visited the brilliant 'Sticky Walnut' restaurant in Chester. This is a great example of a business who was not prepared to put up with their ridiculous abuse- just search Daily Mail Sticky Walnut and you should find it - may give you a smile if nothing else at this grim time.
Elena's other sideline is to sell dubious looking pills called Lumivitamin which claim to make your hair, nails even eye lashes all grow longer, whiten teeth, clear up skin conditions etc. Very handy I suppose if you find yourself tearing your hair out after buying a puppy from them! 
I really don't want to make light of your situation but sadly you are dealing with some truly terrible people who have no scruples whatsoever. I wish you every success in getting this matter successfully resolved and would hope that anyone who visits this forum does what they can to spread the word in the hope that others don't fall victim and most importantly, more puppies do not suffer at the hands of these mercenaries.


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 October 2017)

I thought I recognised the name, an advert for puppies by this breeder! has just popped up on my fb pages!!


----------

